# Kouma and I have been busy (Skelly Cage)



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma and I decided to build a skelly in a cage. He's going in our witch scene as a prisoner.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job Teary, looks great. I'm sure that will make a nice addition to your scene!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the skelly cage, mean ol witch has him all inprisoned.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, it was a lot fo fun to make. The only gripe I have is that my hand hurts from spray painting the thing after it was built. I was surprised how quickly we got it built (about 2 hours start to finish.)


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to say, I got lucky on this prop. All I had to really do was cut the wood and work the screw gun 
we also split the paint duty


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

TearyThunder said:


> I was surprised how quickly we got it built (about 2 hours start to finish.)


I'm surprised that you were able to get it done in only two hours with an engineer around

My dad is an engineer (now retired) and any project he ever worked on around the house took DAYS, if not weeks to complete. They were, however, done to perfection


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

RB, If I had left the it up to Kouma it wouldn't have been completed till after halloween -next- year. He did try to make some suggestions that would have taken us longer to complete. I had to remind him it's a prop and I didn't want to over complicate the darn thing.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

overcomplicate? All I wanted to do was add a little purposeful inperfections, like crooked bars. You're the one that had to make a template to get the bars spaced uniformly 

oh, and I wanted to make it shorter, so mr skellie would have to be crouched and uncomfortable. Everyone knows, victims taste better after torture


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

No, no, that's not what I'm talking about. You wanted to get special drill bits and play with power tools all day. 

As for the crooked bars and stuff, if the bars aren't properly spaced the blucky could escape and then you would have to deal with a coven of witches. Not to mention, crooked bars would call for a larger cage and we are limited on space as it is.

Oh and if I was worried about the bars being perfect, I would have got out the tape measure and made sure they were spaced perfectly and not eyeballed it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you guys sound like you're channeling my parents

Clearly a match made in heaven

And Teary is right - can't have those bars too far apart. Escaped bluckies are just nothin' but trouble.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

In our house, it's Roxy who tells me when I'm an 1/8 of an inch off center.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree about escaped blucky's, once they are out they are extremely difficult to round up. Only thing worse is an escaped zombie, too bitey! Great prop!


----------

